# F1 Decade starts this Sunday, DO NOT MISS!



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

F1 Decade, series of one-hour movies highliting each race in '93 championship starts this Sunday on Speed Chanel at 9PM Eastern.
This time we'll see South African GP from March 14th, 1993.

This is the last season of Senna - Prost battle, make sure you *DON"T MISS IT!!!*


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

It certainly going to bring back some memories


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*DONINGTON, Senna in the wet !*

I can't wait, I hope they do this series every year, 10 years on from the year they feature


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

It's going to be great seeing a proper looking F1 car again. Of course, it will make me hate these narrow track monstrosities even more. Is it my imagination or do these modern cars have a longer wheelbase than before?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The TIVO is set.

:thumbup:


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

From Speed Channel:

F1 Decade - Highlights of the 1993 Formula 1 season


South Africa Sun, May 11 9pm
Brazilian Grand Prix Sun, May 25 9pm
Grand Prix of Europe Sun, Jun 22 9pm
San Marino Grand Prix Sun, Jul 13 9pm
Spanish Grand Prix Sun, Aug 10 9pm
Monaco Grand Prix Sun, Aug 17 9pm
Canadian Grand Prix Sun, Aug 31 9pm
French Grand Prix Sun, Sep 7 9pm
British Grand Prix Sun, Oct 5 9pm
German Grand Prix Sun, Oct 26 9pm
Hungarian Grand Prix Sun, Nov 9 9pm
Belgium Sun, Nov 16 9pm
Italian Grand Prix Sun, Nov 23 8pm
Portugal Sun, Nov 30 8pm
Japanese Grand Prix Sun, Dec 7 8pm
Australian Grand Prix Sun, Dec 14 8pm


All times Eastern
Check listings for replays


----------

